# Systema Training in Russa?



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 9, 2006)

Systema Training in Russa? Anyone done this? If so, what was your experience like? Productive, unproductive, mixed? Thoughts?


----------



## budoboy (Oct 10, 2006)

Many people have done it.  I made my only trip in March of this year to Moscow for a seminar with Mikhail Ryabko.

To me it was very interesting and important to see the art in its cultural context.  Learning about Russia and its people gave me some insights into why the art is structured as it is (very little structure except for fundamentals).  Driving in heavy speeding traffic on a six-lane highway with no lane demarcations gives you a feel for the Russian way of thinking, living and training.

My exposure was very brief but it was very enlightening separating facts from stereotypes.  The people of Russia were very warm once I got to know them and unbelievably generous.

I would certainly recommend it

Jeff


----------



## bandog (Oct 29, 2006)

Extremely interesting people live in Russia , Mikhail Ryabko is without argue one of them. In my oppinion he surpasses the general concept of martial arts... showing a true way  that is a living part of his life.


----------



## NYCRonin (Oct 30, 2006)

I did a Russia trip in 2001...and hope to do at least another one.

Ryabco and Vasilieve do ALOT of traveling in Europe and America..Vlad is even planning a trip to Japan.

Far more accessable than when I first got involved in Systema...and the details can be found at:
www.russianmartialart.com

If you cant do Russia..consider a trip to Toronto to Vlads school.

I loved Moscow and the culture and the people I met.
Just like Toronto.

*memories*!


----------



## Paul Genge (Nov 23, 2006)

I have been to Moscow twice to train with Michael.  I hope to be making another trip early next year.  Every trip has a different feel, but the one constant is the hospitatily.

For an article of my last trip click here.  It includes some video footage.

Paul Genge


----------



## Furtry (Jan 30, 2007)

Jonathan Randall said:


> Systema Training in Russa? Anyone done this? If so, what was your experience like? Productive, unproductive, mixed? Thoughts?


I 've never heard of Russa. Russia on the other hand is the best thing that can happen in your persute of Systema. The next best thing (iMO even better) is Toronto. Search the net, there are many people who have had life altering experiences by going to Russia.


----------

